# Ancho Chile Powder



## kelbro (Oct 6, 2018)

One of my favorite Chile powders. Love the poblanos. Problem is the cost. Wow, $8-10 for small bottles.

Remedy: $2 pack of dried anchos + Magic Bullet with spice/flat blade = great fresh ancho powder.

I do the same with chipotle and guajillo peppers. Cheap as they are, it's easy to toss when they start getting a little old.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 6, 2018)

I love all of those , lucky for me I live in a small town with a heavy Mexican population. Our local Save a lot as well as a small groceria downtown carry all those powdered and bagged.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 6, 2018)

kelbro said:


> One of my favorite Chile powders. Love the poblanos. Problem is the cost. Wow, $8-10 for small bottles.
> 
> Remedy: $2 pack of dried anchos + Magic Bullet with spice/flat blade = great fresh ancho powder.
> 
> I do the same with chipotle and guajillo peppers. Cheap as they are, it's easy to toss when they start getting a little old.


I've got alot of peppers come on this year . Been drying them in the mes some smoke some not . The sweet peppers make a nice powder also , but I do like the poblano . They all make a great mix also . Just wanted to shout out to the magic bullet .  Those things are fantastic for grinding spice .


----------



## potliquor (Oct 27, 2018)

kelbro said:


> One of my favorite Chile powders. Love the poblanos. Problem is the cost. Wow, $8-10 for small bottles.
> 
> Remedy: $2 pack of dried anchos + Magic Bullet with spice/flat blade = great fresh ancho powder.
> 
> I do the same with chipotle and guajillo peppers. Cheap as they are, it's easy to toss when they start getting a little old.



Yup, definitely an underrated addition to rubs, along with anise seed and allspice... 

I look for the dark color when buying the ground, it should be dark


----------

